

Ask HN: What mailing lists do you subscribe to? - chunky1994


======
marsvskittens
Fewer than I thought:

\- [http://www.edge.org](http://www.edge.org) for long emails about
interesting topics.

\- A few Stack Exchange weekly newsletters (stackoverflow, programmers,
workplace, superuser, stats, data science). The signal to noise ratio can be
pretty low but they're easy to skim through.

\- Local tech / machine learning groups.

\- This week in swing NYC
([http://thisweekinswingnyc.wordpress.com/](http://thisweekinswingnyc.wordpress.com/)).

I used to get a lot more through rss until Google killed its reader. After
halfheartedly looking for alternatives, I decided it wasn't worth it and
simply gave up.

------
Errorcod3
[https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram-
sub.html](https://www.schneier.com/crypto-gram-sub.html)

[http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/topics/cybersecurity](http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/topics/cybersecurity)

[http://www.sans.org/newsletters/](http://www.sans.org/newsletters/)

------
a_bonobo
The Ryan Holiday Reading Recommendation Email (lots of biography/non-fiction
books) [http://www.ryanholiday.net/reading-
newsletter/](http://www.ryanholiday.net/reading-newsletter/)

Golang Weekly Newsletter
[http://www.golangweekly.com/](http://www.golangweekly.com/)

------
mrlase
Really just some listservs for school organizations/information.

When I was actively doing virology research, I subscribed to ProMed to keep up
to date with disease outbreaks, but that was pretty niche specific.

I usually don't like my inbox being hit by mailing lists, too much noise.

------
zwieback
\- stackoverflow

\- my kids' school's listserv

\- Alexis Madrigal 5 things

everything else is RSS

------
steanne
lurking on my local linux users group. shroud of the avatar updates.
everything else is rss.

